# CRABs February meet



## sp0rk (8/1/14)

Getting the ball rolling for the Feb meet
We've got a couple of options for this one
If we want to do it in the afternoon/night, Mother's Milk (new craft beer and local food joint) should be open in Sawtell by then, I can see if I can make a booking now
If we want to do a saturday or sunday meet, I'm thinking maybe Boambee Bay for some drinks and a BBQ
I was also thinking about hitting up Mother's Milk once they've been open for a bit, seeing what their quietest night is and if they'd like to host us in return for us buying beers and pimping them out as a sponsor or some such

Thoughts?


----------



## 620rossco (8/1/14)

Depending when I'd jump at the chance to meet everyone.

Rossco


----------



## sp0rk (9/1/14)

I've hit up Mother's Milk on Facebook, will set dates if/when they get back to me


----------



## Arghonaut (13/1/14)

Mothers milk sounds good, could convince the wife to come and drive then! Could do Fri/Sat night, or thursday at a stretch. I see they have got Black duck down at port mac doing a brew for them. Nice, been waiting for something like this to open around here.


----------



## shaunous (13/1/14)

Craft beer joint in Sawtell? How convenient, Grandma lives coupla blocks from the main Street. 

Also, yes I'm in for sure.


----------



## shaunous (13/1/14)

And I also think an 'afternoon into night' thing would be better suited than 'midday type' gathering.

Pretty sure I'm free every weekend also.


----------



## sp0rk (14/1/14)

They got back to me and said they'll be open very soon, and to come in for a beer and discuss things
So I'll let everyone know the date once I've had a chat with them


----------



## 620rossco (15/1/14)

Awesome thanks mate.


----------



## browndog (15/1/14)

place a few rotten mullet around the venue, they will arrive in droves.


----------



## shaunous (15/1/14)

browndog said:


> place a few rotten mullet around the venue, they will arrive in droves.


Well I'm lost...

U drunk Brown D? I'm close, but still don't make sense of that.


----------



## browndog (15/1/14)

shaunous said:


> Well I'm lost...
> 
> U drunk Brown D? I'm close, but still don't make sense of that.


The Crabs........


----------



## sp0rk (16/1/14)

Anyone want to go in on some Stainless Growlers?
https://www.massdrop.com/buy/lifeline-64-growler
Hopefully they'll get here before the meet and I can bring them along


----------



## shaunous (16/1/14)

browndog said:


> The Crabs........


Rrrrrrrrr I see what you did there


----------



## shaunous (23/1/14)

Boys, let's organise the date huh, me being the social butterfly I am have people inviting me to things and I can't give them answers because this is more important .

Here is a date, let me know if it suits.

*22nd Feb*


----------



## Arghonaut (25/1/14)

Hate to do this...... But I'm away 21st - 23rd of Feb now! Any other dates are fine at the moment.


----------



## sp0rk (4/2/14)

Ok, Mother's Milk is now open so I'll be going in tomorrow afternoon to organise the date
Does anyone object to a weeknight?
I know this might be a bit of a trek for you Grafton blokes, just let me know if that's impossible
If it has to be a weekend, we might go February 28th/March 1st?


----------



## shaunous (4/2/14)

Yeh I cant do weeknights, school or work i should say starts at 6am.

That weekend date is good for me.


----------



## Arghonaut (4/2/14)

Weekend for sure, 28th - 1st is good for me too.


----------



## sp0rk (5/2/14)

Cool, going in this afternoon so I'll see which one is best for them


----------



## shaunous (5/2/14)

sp0rk said:


> Cool, going in this afternoon so I'll see which one is best for them


Dont sample to much Dan


----------



## sp0rk (5/2/14)

Apparently they don't have the taps operating yet 
Coffs Council is faffing about with the licences or some such


----------



## sp0rk (5/2/14)

They didn't have the taps on yet, but Courtnay is a really nice friendly guy
He's an AG brewer himself and had his 25L CraftBrewer conical fermenter set up in the shop
He's offered to have us in at 5:30pm on Saturday 1/03/14 after they shut up for the day
So bring along a couple of your brews and Courtnay will try and have a few samplers of his brews for us
I don't know if they'll still be selling anything from the kitchen for us, so I'll message him to see what we'll do for a bite


----------



## shaunous (5/2/14)

Good to hear sp0rk. I won't have much to offer beer wise, been renovating the house and drinking more then I'm brewing, so it has been to the bottle shops for me the last coulpa weeks. 
Be good to meet y'all.


----------



## shaunous (12/2/14)

Is there only 3 of us keen, or u others to lazy to reply??


----------



## sp0rk (12/2/14)

STU, GET YOUR ARSE IN HERE


----------



## Brew Matt (12/2/14)

I am a maybe. Have another commitment in the first half of the day.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/2/14)

Will need a lift....

Can I bring a 6 pack of VB....


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/2/14)

Mm.....have my kids that weekend. Im out

Inserr swear words here ---->


----------



## shaunous (13/2/14)

C'mon u pussies :lol:


EDIT: Used another naughty word


----------



## sp0rk (13/2/14)

I'll flick out an email thisafternoon to some of the other blokes that aren't on AHB


----------



## sp0rk (17/2/14)

Bumping to let any other locals see this
If anyone has any mates/family/acquaintances/etc that brew, bring them along!


----------



## shaunous (17/2/14)

What kinda numbers we got?
My other half won't come, silly girl doesn't like beer, and or talking about it


----------



## sp0rk (18/2/14)

About 8-10 I think 
My wife will be there, if your Mrs is afraid there'd be no other lady persons


----------



## Brew Matt (18/2/14)

shaunous said:


> What kinda numbers we got?
> My other half won't come, silly girl doesn't like beer, and or talking about it


Just play it like the Carlton Mid Strength advert - don't tell her it is a beer meeting, and that you are taking her out for a coffee.

Then when you get there "Roger, is that you - what are the chances mate. Sp0rk mate, I can't believe it is you ........".


----------



## shaunous (18/2/14)

Hahaha, i've told her so many times im going to do that, so she'd be onto it. That and she knows im going to coffs to sink beers that weekend anyway. 

U coming Matt?


----------



## Brew Matt (18/2/14)

shaunous said:


> Hahaha, i've told her so many times im going to do that, so she'd be onto it. That and she knows im going to coffs to sink beers that weekend anyway.
> 
> U coming Matt?


I am going to do my best to get there - have another function to attend in the first half of the day.


----------



## sp0rk (18/2/14)

It actually is a really nice cafe as well, they've got a little bit of a deli section too


----------



## Arghonaut (22/2/14)

Will the kitchen be open?


----------



## shaunous (24/2/14)

So what the plan men? Arvo beers at the Milk and talk a lil' shit then go our separate ways, or we hanging around for a while. I'm easy, just wanna get an idea so I can plan my pass out location.


----------



## Arghonaut (25/2/14)

If the cafe is open for business the Mrs will come and drive allowing me to thoroughly sample their wares.

We'd stick around for dinner if they are open that late.


----------



## sp0rk (25/2/14)

They're open for business now, so I'll book us a table for 5:30 on Saturday, the cafe is open for foods
Have a couple of beers (not sure if we'll be able to bring our own now they're open), have something to eat if you're hungry and have a bit of a chat
Their Mother Duck APA is pretty good :icon_drool2:


----------



## Arghonaut (25/2/14)

Cool, I'm all out of homebrew at the moment anyway  5:30 sounds perfect.


----------



## shaunous (25/2/14)

I'll be a Lonesome Larry, see y'all there.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/2/14)

Might just make it yet


----------



## sp0rk (26/2/14)

Cool beans, sell y'all then!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (26/2/14)

Might have to ride shotgun with Shaunous


----------



## shaunous (26/2/14)

Sorry Stu, im only coming as far back as Arrawarra, I'll only be at Mothers Milk for 2-3hrs, both my brother-in-laws are having there Birthday party at Arrawarra in a cabin and decided to only let me know yesterday, im only leaving that early as my ride is leaving then, and if i dont leave im sleeping on the beach in Sawtell. (wouldnt be the first time though)

I reckon i'll get to Mothers Milk earlier than 530pm so I get a good solid drink in, because i'll have to fukoff about 730-8pm


----------



## sp0rk (1/3/14)

Bump
Just a reminder, 5:30 this afternoon
Be there or be a fairy princess...


----------



## sp0rk (1/3/14)

We're at the table up the back


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (1/3/14)

Photo's or it never happened


----------



## sp0rk (2/3/14)

What happens at CRABs meets stays at CRABs meets


----------



## shaunous (2/3/14)

Yeh Stu, you snooze, you lose 

I somehow ended up at the Sawtell RSL today around lunch, and they had Bello Harvest Ale on tap. YUMMO!!!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/3/14)

sp0rk said:


> What happens at CRABs meets stays at CRABs meets


No...not on AHB...

There is a long held tradition of postic pics of the big event....

Otherwise its classed as a non event and any credability is lost.....

Dont be a bunch of lame ass VB drinkers...to which you shall be named unless photgraphic proof is produced..


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/3/14)

shaunous said:


> Yeh Stu, you snooze, you lose


I only attend events that produce photographic evidence.

Not going to attend an event that never happened in the first place.


----------



## shaunous (2/3/14)

Well i never seen a camera, but I did passout drinking a semi cold Hahn SuperDry on a couch in Arrawarra. VB would have been the better option.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/3/14)

I knew.

Bunch of fakes.


----------



## shaunous (2/3/14)

Ha!

Also i'll be hitting that Mothers Milk again and again, that place rocks. Just not very often on a piss poor council wage, or them $6.50 Schooeys of Yummo will send me broke.


----------



## sp0rk (3/3/14)

Yeah, the Mother Duck pale ale is pretty awesome


----------

